# Citizen Promaster divers BN0150 vs BN0151



## cirian75

One or the other.

Which would you choose and why?

Discuss


----------



## CantTellTime

I’d pick blue. Simply because I have an SKX007 and it’s very similar to the black.


----------



## norsairius

They're both great! I got the BN0150/black dial because I already had a blue-dial dive watch at the time (an Orient Ray). However, I'll add that in spite of that, I do still kinda want the BN0151/blue dial version anyway. I think this is a really underrated diver's watch though it's picked up in popularity, and deservedly so!

Regardless of which one you get, I'd highly recommend finding one that comes with the OEM bracelet or buying the bracelet separately (though it's pricey) as the bracelet that comes with the watch is easily one of the best OEM bracelets around for a watch at this price range. Here's a place you can buy the bracelet separately if you can't find the watch with it: https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins - the bracelet uses pins and collars, so just be careful when resizing it to not lose any pieces.


----------



## sticky

The 0151 because I’m an easy catch for a well presented blue dial and just to make sure it’s got my undivided attention it comes on a blue strap.


----------



## brandon\

BLUE


----------



## Foch

Not expensive, get both


----------



## SolomonSmith

I've had both, but I ended up selling the blue one. I guess I just prefer the classic black-and-white look. But they're both great, and an excellent value. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## cirian75

Blue on its way


----------



## cirian75

Amazon had both.

But not the EU model in black, only the US model, and only one, same damned watch, just the last digits.

and EU model black are out of stock for 2 to 3 months ?!?!?

So incase of a loose bezel or second hand not hitting the markers I went blue as it will be easy to swap for another blue with amazon.


----------



## wongthian2

Got the black, all my leather and nato straps match better...
by leaf by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## gozuki

Bought and traded off a black one. I like blue but the weight and thickness would likely get tiresome just like the black.


----------



## BMore04

If you can get both. I have them and they have gotten all of my wrist time lately.


----------



## trevorklat

I could not choose so I bought both of them!


----------



## CLP

I'd choose blue for just about any dive watch with a stainless steel case if it's available.


----------



## 59yukon01

I chose the blue, and yet just sold it. Just wasn't getting worn enough with my other watches. Great watch though.


----------



## sticky

Good choice Cirian. Enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## cirian75

The watch has arrived the bezel action and the second-hand is perfect.

There is a teeny tiny bit of up and down bezel play but nothing annoying.

However the bottom watch strap kind of looks dirty, and the corners were it's rippled near the Watch, 2 the corners have gone shiny

This is not a new watch.


----------



## cirian75

OK

I started the replacement with amazon, this ones currently on its way back, new one on its way already.

Hopefully a tight bezel and not amazon trying to pull a fast one by sending out one that been returned already after it has been worn for a week or 2.


----------



## BMore04

Sorry that happened to you. Once the new one gets there I have a feeling you're really gonna enjoy this watch. I love both of mine.


----------



## User47183

Deleted


----------



## Noro

cirian75 said:


> The watch has arrived the bezel action and the second-hand is perfect.
> 
> There is a teeny tiny bit of up and down bezel play but nothing annoying.
> 
> However the bottom watch strap kind of looks dirty, and the corners were it's rippled near the Watch, 2 the corners have gone shiny
> 
> This is not a new watch.


Interestingly, my strap had the same marks in the same _exact_ location as yours, and nowhere else. I rubbed on it with my thumb and it seems to have come off mostly. Like you, my initial thought was "what the hell? it's used!", but seeing the exact marks as yours in the same spot I've concluded it's something either in the manufacturing of the strap or how they're stored or packaged, not that it's used. Like I said I was able to rub off the residue or whatever it was, and I'm changing straps anyway, so I'm keeping mine.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Old thread, but I went with the blue because it was the one that was on sale.  If they had both I probably would have gone with the black as it's more versatile.

Still, in some indoor lighting the blue is kind of subdued.

Here's a photo from yesterday of the blue one.


----------



## peewee102

Does the black dial have the same blue lume as the blue dial?


----------



## SolomonSmith

peewee102 said:


> Does the black dial have the same blue lume as the blue dial?


Yes, the lume is the same on both versions.


----------



## SolomonSmith

peewee102 said:


> Does the black dial have the same blue lume as the blue dial?


Yes, the lume is the same on both versions.


----------



## biscuit141

How is the spacing between the spring bar and the case? Plenty of room for a thicker nato or is it a tight fit? I don’t like to squeeze a nato on a watch with too tight of clearances, this was never a problem when I had my Sumo, which is why I have a bunch of 20mm NATOs.

Oh yeah, old poll I know, but I would go black, I prefer the neutral color and it goes with everything.


----------



## AlexxvD

brandon\ said:


> BLUE


Wow!! Love the domed crystal!


----------



## FrankBB

biscuit141 said:


> How is the spacing between the spring bar and the case? Plenty of room for a thicker nato or is it a tight fit? I don't like to squeeze a nato on a watch with too tight of clearances, this was never a problem when I had my Sumo, which is why I have a bunch of 20mm NATOs. . . .


I put a Barton Nato Jetson on mine and it fit fine. The reviews and product descriptions say it is a thicker strap, but I don't have anything to compare to and the material does not seem all that thick to me. In any event, it is very comfortable.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Give me half a chance and a blue one WILL be mine!


----------

